

Show HN: mobile ID card for Facebook - abava
http://linkstore.ru/fbcard/

======
hammock
How about a picture of an example before I give my Facebook info away to yet
another app developer?

~~~
abava
The process pictured here: [http://servletsuite.blogspot.com/2010/08/mobile-
id-card-for-...](http://servletsuite.blogspot.com/2010/08/mobile-id-card-for-
facebook.html)

And you does not give actually your info away. Mashup does not store your data
- it just links to your FB profile

